# TFV8 Big Baby Beast



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

TFV8 Big Baby - It is a bigger baby beast that let you enjoy more clouds&more freedom&more fun. It adopts the same baby beast engines: V8 Baby-X4 Core, V8 Baby-T6 Core and V8 Baby RBA. Meanwhile, both 5ml bigger e-juice capacity and more vapors will let you enjoy pleasant vaping time.

TFV8 Baby, which size is 1/3 smaller than the Cloud Beast - TFV8, adopts new baby beast engines: V8 Baby-Q2 Dual Core, V8 Baby-T8 Octuple Core, V8 Baby-X4 Quad Core, V8 Baby RBA and more is coming. Meanwhile, its airflow system: the bottom pair air-slots, the air chamber, the drip tip, are re-designed after precise calculations and optimizations.

All those efforts ensure that TFV8 Big Baby and TFV8 Baby bring you special vaping experiences!

Lookey here http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv8-baby












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/16)

Mmmmm..... I wonder....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Mmmmm..... I wonder....


Yip, me too. I think I'll wait for the TFV8 Bigger Mini Baby Nano Beast Plus

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (23/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, me too. I think I'll wait for the TFV8 Bigger Mini Baby Nano Beast Plus



Hahahahaha.

I'm just wondering if I should consider this. They say the TFV8 Beast is good for clouds, not so much for flavor. They say that the baby beast is good for flavor, so I wonder if the big baby beast is also good for flavor. I wanted to buy a TFV8 full kit, but I'm hesitant. I broke my Tornado, so I need a replacement until my big squonker that I'm designing is built and ready to vape. Sigh. Decisions, decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I should consider this. They say the TFV8 Beast is good for clouds, not so much for flavor. They say that the baby beast is good for flavor, so I wonder if the big baby beast is also good for flavor. I wanted to buy a TFV8 full kit, but I'm hesitant. I broke my Tornado, so I need a replacement until my big squonker that I'm designing is built and ready to vape. Sigh. Decisions, decisions.


A bit off topic, but...


----------



## Akash (23/9/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> I cringe , sh@t that must have been sore!





BumbleBee said:


> A bit off topic, but...
> 
> View attachment 68961



What tank is that @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

Akash said:


> What tank is that @BumbleBee


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ehpro-billow-v2-5-rta.t27339/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (27/1/17)

finally got the RBA in this tank, what a difference. Better airflow (I like it like that), better cloud and still got flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

